# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Τελικά ποιό μείγμα σπόρων για καθημερινή τροφή ?

## ninos

Καλησπέρα σας,

Διαβάζω σχετικά με τα μείγματα σπόρων για καναρίνια και γίνεται χαμός.. Μπερδεύτηκα (πάλι). Προτάσεις και ιδέες πολλές, αντιρρήσεις και προτάσεις  ακόμα πιο πολλές.

Τελικά μετά από μια ερευνά αγορας, ισως η πιο εύκολη είναι αυτή της Versele Laga και συγκεκριμένα η  Prestige Seed mixtures Canaries. Αρκετά διαβάζω και για την Prestige Premium Seed mixtures

Τα ερωτήματα μου είναι ποια είναι η γνώμη σας για την συγκεκριμένα μείγματα σπόρων.  Η Prestige Premium περιέχει μέσα και βιταμίνες και διάφορα άλλα που αναγράφονται στο Site της εταιρείας. Αλλά μπορούμε να δίνουμε το συγκεκριμένο μείγμα συνέχεια στο καναρίνι ή μόνο σε κάποια δύσκολες περιόδους του. Π.Χ πτερρορια, ανάρρωση από ασθένεια κτλ

Εγω διαθέτω ένα καναρίνι tibrado 1.5 ετών και σκέπτομαι για την Prestige Seed mixtures Canaries. Θεωρώ οτι καλύπτει μια απλή καθημερινή τροφή. Βιταμίνες κλπ, τους προσφέρω φρούτα και λαχανικά, οπότε θεωρώ οτι λαμβάνουν απο εκεί τις βιταμίνες του.

Σας ευχαριστώ και περιμένω με αγωνία την γνώμη σας


1) Prestige Seed mixtures Canaries *http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...n=166&pro=5085
*

2) Prestige Premium Seed mixtures *http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...=203&pro=21410*

----------


## mitsman

Εγω δινω στα δικα μου της ιδιας εταιριας χωρις ρουπσεν!
Γνωμη μου ειναι, επειδη για μενα το νουμερο ενα σε ενα πουλακι ειναι η διατροφη του και ετσι προσπαθω πολυ να βρω μια ακρη, πως καλο μειγμα ειναι το φρεσκο μειγμα!!
μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος για αυτο??
Προσωπικα δεν προτιμω τα κιτρινοκοκκινα αηδιομπισκοτακια αγνωστου προελευσης θρεπτικων συστατικων, συντηρητικων κλπ....
οπως επισης δεν θελω και το ρουπσεν!
Αλλα εχω δει πουλακια υγιεστατα που τρωνε και απο τα δυο αυτα!!!

Απο εκει και περα...η διατροφη του πουλιου αλλαζει με τα εξτρα που βαζουμε εμεις!!
-*φρουτα*
-*λαχανικα*
-*χορταρικα*
-*αυγο-αυγοτροφη*
-*προσθετα*(εξτρα σποροι,συμπληρωματα και σποροι υγειας)

Εγω αυτα κοιταζω να ειναι σωστα!!!
Θα σου πουν σιγουρα ομως τα παιδια που χρονια εχουν καναρινια και οχι εγω!!

----------


## ninos

για το εαν είναι φρέσκο το μείγμα, ίσως μόνο απο την ημ. λήξης. Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και κάτι άλλο φαντάζομαι... Ποιά το όνομα της συσκευασίας, χωρις ρουπσεν ??.. Το light εννοείς ? Γενικά στο site, γίνεται πανικός απο οτι βλέπω.. Αυτό που ψάχνω εγώ και πιστεύω αρκετοί απο εδω μέσα, είναι ενα επώνυμο ισορροπημένο  μείγμα καθημερινό, οχι τόσο παχυντικό που να ακολουθήσει όλη την ζωή του πτηνού. Ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες, καταφεύγει κάποιος όπως σωστά αναφέρεις σε συμπληρώματα, φρούτα κλπ

----------


## mitsman

Θεωρω παρα παρα παρα πολυ καλο το versele laga Canary Breeding without rapeseed

                                                                                                                                            Canary seed                                   63                                  %                                                                                                                                                                                         Niger seed                                   12,5                                  %                                                                                                                                                                                         Linseed                                   9                                  %                                                                                                                                                                                         Peeled oats                                   6                                  %                                                                                                                                                                                         Hempseed                                   6                                  %                                                                                                                                                                                         Wild seeds                                   2,5                                  %                                                                                                                                                                                         Perilla seed                                   1                                  %


Mε μια μικρη προσθηκη περιλλας τις απαιτητικες περιοδους της ταξης του 4%

----------


## nuntius

*Φίλε nino, η βέρσελε είναι από τις καλύτερες εταιρείες... εγώ δίνω στο θηριάκι μου από όταν τον πήρα το premium και μέχρι τώρα δεν είχαμε κανένα πρόβλημα... είναι καλή τροφή. Σημασία έχει να μη παίρνεις χύμα τροφή αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχει κίνηση το μαγάζι οπότε δεν είναι παλιά και ό,τι κ αν δίνεις, αν δεν τρώει λαχανικά, φρούτα και αυγό-αυγοτροφή, αυτά δεν αναπληρώνονται!!!
*

----------


## dogoulisd

Θεωρω οτι αυτο  που λεει ο mitsman ειναι πολυ ικανοποιητικο και θα καληψει πληρως τια απαιτησεις του πουλιου σου σε καθε φαση.αλλα οπως στην αρχη διαβασες προτνει αυτο χωρις μπισκοτακια πελλετ γιατι ενισχυει την διατροφη με φρουτα λαχανικα και αυγο απο μονος του,αρα αμα η τροφη εχει εξτρα τετοιου ειδους συμπληρωματαμαλλον θα καταληξουμε σε ενα παχυ πουλακι.

----------


## jk21

ενα μιγμα που θα εχει αμυλουχους 70 % -80 % αναλογα με το αν ειναι εποχη για  ενισχυμενο μιγμα  ή μιγμα συντηρησης (με τους λιπαρους σπορους αντιστοιχα στο 30% και 20 %  ,ειναι η δικια μου προταση  και με ποσοστο του σπορου περιλλα να κυμαινεται στο μιγμα απο 2% στη συντηρηση και 7-10 % στην αναπαραγωγη και στην πτεροροια .επιλογη μου ειναι να μην  δινω καθολου rape seed  και τους λογους τους παραθετω εδω 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...81%CE%BF%CF%82

μιγματα υπαρχουν διαφορα στην αγορα και ενα απο αυτα ειναι και αυτο που δινει ο Δημητρης χωρις ρουπσεν της verse laga .αν καποιος θελει και επιλεγει να δινει αυξημενη περιλλα μπορει να προσθετει παραλληλα και διπλασιο της περιλλας κεχρι (καναρινοσπορο ) για να μην αυξανονται τα λιπαρα στο μιγμα .
συζητηση εκτενης εχει γινει εδω 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...84%CE%BF%CF%82

εγω δινω καποιο μιγμα που εχω βρει με 10% περιλλα της εταιριας slaats
http://www.slaats-dierenvoeders.nl/assortiment.htm  το posture (προτεινεται για καναρινια εμφανισης ) 
 ,το οποιο αραιωνω στη συντηρηση απο σεπτεμβριο μεχρι αρχες δεκεμβρη 

δεν ειμαι υπερ των pellets ευρυτερα αρα και των vam pellets που για μενα αν ενα πουλακι εχει σωστη διατροφη με χορταρικα σε συχνη βαση  και πρωτεινη σαν του φυσικου αυγου δεν χρειαζεται .

----------


## ninos

το κακό είναι οτι εκτός απο την prestige δεν αναγράφουν όλοι τα ποσοστα που έχει μέσα το μείγμα... Παρακάτω επίσης ενα μείγμα της vadigran που χρησιμοποιούσα παλαιοτέρα σε malinois... Θα μπορούσα για παραδειγμα να το χρησιμοποιήσω και στο timbrado ? Τουλάχιστον για τα malinois εαν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν μια απλή ισορροπημένη τροφη, χωρις προσθετές βιταμίνες κτλ... Αυτά του τα παρέχω εγώ με φρούτα/λαχανικά κτλ

Παρακάτω το link της συσκευασίας 

*VDG 'Original' mixture for canaries*

http://producten.vadigran.com.dotnet...?GroupGuid=523

----------


## jk21

Κοιταξε να δεις ...στα καναρινια φωνης παραδοσιακα προτεινοτανε μιγματα απο τις εταιριες με μεγαλη ποσοτητα σε ειδη του σπορου rape seed (κοκκινο ή μαυρο ή και τα δυο ) .για τα μαλινουα το δικαιολογουσανε και σαν πηγη παροχης λουτεινης (οι εκτροφεις ) κατι που εν μερει ειναι σωστο αφου ο σπορος εχει λουτεινη ελαχιστη ομως σε σχεση με τα φυλλα και τα λουλουδια του φυτου.σε καθε περιπτωση ομως 1 λουλουδι ταραξακου ή και ζωχου (ειδικα το πρωτο ) που σημειωτεον τα ταραζουνε αμα τους δωσεις εχει δεκαδες φορες περισσοτερη ποσοτητα λουτεινης απο ισοποση ποσοτητα σε γραμμαρια με τον σπορο rape seed .μαλιστα σε σελιδα της verse ειχα δει οτι οι χρωστικες του rape δεν ειναι τρομερα μεγαλυτερες και απο τον ιδιο τον καναρινοσπορο που δεν φημιζεται για τις χρωστικες του ... αλλη εκδοχη ηταν οτι μαλακωνει λεει τη φωνη το λαδι του ...αν εχει καποιο διαφορετικο λιπαρο οξυ αυτος ο σπορος ειναι το ερουκικο που στο λινκ που σου ειχα δωσει εξηγω γιατι δεν πρεπει να το παρεχουμε .εκτος βεβαια αν μιλαμε για τον καναδεζικο μεταλλαγμενο σπορο που δεν εχει ερουκικο αλλα ειναι γενετικα μεταλλαγμενος (για να μειωθει το ερουκικο εγινε η τροποποιηση του ) .επειδη βεβαια επρεπε η <<παραδοση>> να πιανει και τα τιμπραντο που ως γνωστον ειναι βροντοφωνα ...ε φημιζεται οτι δυναμωνει και την φωνη κιολας .....

η δικη μου εκδοχη ειναι οτι επρεπε να υπαρχουν μιγματα πιο προσιτα οικονομικα στους εκτροφεις (για ολα τα βαλαντια ) και φτιαξανε και αυτα με rape seed που ειναι ο φθηνοτερος λιπαρος σπορος .... 

για μενα ενα μιγμα απο τα λεγομενα <<για καναρινια εμφανισης >> ειναι ενα καλο μιγμα .τα παιδια που ισως δινουν και μιγματα με rape seed  θα σου πουνε για εκεινα την γνωμη τους.εγω δεν δινω και δεν προτεινω ενα τετοιο μιγμα που εχει πανω απο 5% rape seed στη συσταση του

----------


## ninos

> Θεωρω παρα παρα παρα πολυ καλο το versele laga Canary Breeding without rapeseed
> 
>                                                                                                                                             Canary seed                                   63                                  %                                                                                                                                                                                         Niger seed                                   12,5                                  %                                                                                                                                                                                         Linseed                                   9                                  %                                                                                                                                                                                         Peeled oats                                   6                                  %                                                                                                                                                                                         Hempseed                                   6                                  %                                                                                                                                                                                         Wild seeds                                   2,5                                  %                                                                                                                                                                                         Perilla seed                                   1                                  %
> 
> 
> Mε μια μικρη προσθηκη περιλλας τις απαιτητικες περιοδους της ταξης του 4%



Διάβασα σχετικά με το rapeseed. Όμως Δημήτρη στο Site γράφει οτι αυτό το μείγμα βγαίνει μόνο σε σακί 20 κιλών.. Γνωρίζεις εάν βγαίνει / κυκλοφορεί και τους 1 κιλού ή τουλάχιστον 5 ? Για να ξοδέψω 20 κιλά, θα περάσουν πάνω από 3 χρόνια, οπότε λογικά θα χαλάσει και δεν θα την τρώνε ούτε οι κότες

----------


## mitsman

Μπα.... δυστυχως βγαινει μονο 20κιλο!!!
Και εγω 20κιλο ειχα παρει και κρατησα μονο 8 κιλα, τα εδωσα τα υπολοιπα!
Δεν ξερω τι μπορεις να κανεις για αυτο εσυ!
Εγω τωρα θα τα κρατησω και τα 20 κιλα θα τα κλεισω αεροστεγως σε ταπερ και θα τα φυλαξω καπου σκοτεινα με σταθερη θερμοκρασια!
Αν βρεις καποια αλλη τροφη που να ειναι πανω κατω η ιδια αν μπορεις ενημερωσε μας...
το ψαχνω και εγω!!!
Θελω να δω η manitoba τι εχει, που την θεωρω πολυ καλη εταιρια στους σπορους!!!!

----------


## ninos

> Μπα.... δυστυχως βγαινει μονο 20κιλο!!!
> Και εγω 20κιλο ειχα παρει και κρατησα μονο 8 κιλα, τα εδωσα τα υπολοιπα!
> Δεν ξερω τι μπορεις να κανεις για αυτο εσυ!
> Εγω τωρα θα τα κρατησω και τα 20 κιλα θα τα κλεισω αεροστεγως σε ταπερ και θα τα φυλαξω καπου σκοτεινα με σταθερη θερμοκρασια!
> Αν βρεις καποια αλλη τροφη που να ειναι πανω κατω η ιδια αν μπορεις ενημερωσε μας...
> το ψαχνω και εγω!!!
> Θελω να δω η manitoba τι εχει, που την θεωρω πολυ καλη εταιρια στους σπορους!!!!


το κακό είναι οτι είσαι στην Νάξο, διαφορετικά θα μπορούσαμε να μοιραστούμε την ποσότητα... Ψάχνω για κάτι παρόμοιο.....

----------


## jk21

Για το μιγμα της verse δεν ξερω αλλα απο αυτα εδω 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...84%CE%BF%CF%82

ξερω να σου πω που θα βρεις σε μικρες ποσοτητες το μιγμα της manitoba ,το αλλο που λεει <<βασικο χωρις ρουπσεν >>  αλλα επισης και αυτο που παιρνω εγω της slaats .το τελευταιο το βρικεις σε σακι μεγαλο ή χυμα αλλα με μεγαλη καταναλωση ,προστατευμενο  και σε οικονομικοτατη τιμη .μου λες αν ενδιαφερεσαι για καποιο ή σου στελνω με πμ προσβαση για ολα αν δεν εχεις εσυ επιλογη .τα θεωρω ολα εξισου καλα  .εκεινο που λεει <<βασικο χωρις ρουπσεν >> δεν εχει πολυ περιλλα αλλα εχει ποικιλια αμυλουχων σε σχεση με τα αλλα και με μικρη προσθηκη καναρινοσπορου και περιλλα επιπλεον ειναι οκ .της verse και να το βρεις θα ειναι πανακριβο

----------


## panos70

Ολα τα μιγματα σπορων ειναι καλα αρκει να εχει κινηση το μαγαζι και να μην εχει μηγες επανω στους σπορους,πουλακι με απλο μιγμα αγνωστης μαρκας ξεσκιζε στο κελαηδημα και με verselaga το ελατοσε και το εριξε στο φαγητο, γιαυτο ολα ειναι σχετικα,και περισσοτερο ειναι θεμα καθαροτητας του μιγματος

----------


## ninos

αυτό που γράφεις είναι πολύ σωστό.. Το ίδιο είχα πάθει παλαιότερα με ενα μείγμα της Vitakraft..

----------


## aft3rgl0w

απο οτι φενεται το Prestige Premium Seed mixtures δεν εχει rapeseed σωστά η κάνω λάθος?βασικά λέω να πάρω το συγκεκριμένο μετα απο το διάβασμα που έχω κάνει  :: 
και κάτι άλλο.....πως μπορώ να βρώ petshop που να φέρνουν αυτη τη μάρκα στη περιοχή μου?
thanks

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,

ας με διορθώσει κάποιος εαν κάνω λάθος, αλλά μόνο το *Canary Breeding without rapeseed* δεν έχει rapeseed. Την συγκεκριμένη είναι δύσκολο να την βρεις, τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν την βρήκα, αλλά και να την έβρισκα θα ήταν σε σακί 20 κιλών

Το μείγμα τώρα που αναφέρεις λογικά περιέχει τα παρακάτω..

 Canary seed  	58% 
 Rapeseed  	10% 
 Niger seed  	6% 
 Peeled oats  	5% 
 Linseed  	5% 
 Wild seeds  	2% 
 Perilla seed white  	2% 
 Hempseed  	2% 
 VAM pellets  	8% 
 Oyster shells  	2% 


Όποτε περιέχει και Rapeseed. Κατά τα άλλα, το έχω δει σε σχεδόν σε όλα τα Pet-Shop σε συσκευασία του 1 κιλού.

----------


## aft3rgl0w

κατσε γιατι μπερδεύτικα....που βρήκες αυτη τη λιστα με τα ποσοστά?
αφου στο link που έδωσες στη 1η σελίδα του Prestige Premium Seed mixtures http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...=203&pro=21410
 δεν τα βλέπω εγω αυτά....αλλα τα παρακάτω και δεν αναφέρει στι σελίδα κάτι για rapeseed.


*Composition*
                                                                                                                                            Seeds (min. 2 % chia)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Cereals                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Derivatives of vegetable origin                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Minerals (min. 2 % oyster shells)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Oils and fats                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Fruit                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Sugars                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Fructo-oligosaccharides

----------


## mitsman

> το Prestige Premium Seed mixtures


 Φιλε μου εχω την εντυπωση οτι αυτο που λες δεν ειναι μιγμα!!!
Εννοω καποιο συγκεκριμενο!!!
Ετσι αποκαλει η versele laga ολα της τα μειγματα!!
Ακομη και αυτα για παπαγαλους για παραδειγμα!!

----------


## aft3rgl0w

τετοιο μπερδεμα δε το περιμενα για τροφη καναρινιών 
τελοςπάντων Μitsman αφου έχει δεξια την φοτο με το πως είναι υ συσκευασια αρα έτοιμη τροφή δεν είναι αυτο?
αυτο θέλω.....νομίζω....

----------


## mitsman

Αυτη στην φωτο εχει *19% ρουψεν*, δες εδω!!!
http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...n=166&pro=5085

----------


## aft3rgl0w

ναι αυτη εχει αλλα αυτη ειναι η classic σειρα....
αφου εμεις λεμε για αυτην http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...=203&pro=21410
εφ όσον δεν το αναφέρει τότε θεωρω οτι δεν έχει....


για αυτη την συσκευασία δλδ....

----------


## mitsman

Εχει αλλαξει συσκευασια τωρα!!!
Ειναι ετσι http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...n=203&pro=5055
Και εχει 10% ρουψεν!!
Η μονη που δεν εχει ρουψεν της versele ειναι αυτη που ειπα στην αρχη της συζητησης!!!

----------


## aft3rgl0w

αμαν δεν υπαρχει η προηγούμενη? καλα ειναι δυνατον να την παταω ετσι ρε γμτ.......
κ αυτοι δεν τη βγαζουν απο το site και μπερδευόμαστε....
οκ thanks..

----------


## mitsman

Το πιο σιγουρο Νικο ειναι να την βρεις στα πετ με την παλια συσκευασια!!
Το περιεχομενο ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο!
Μονο το περιτυλιγμα αλλαζει!!!

----------


## aft3rgl0w

κατσε ομως η παλια υποτιθεται οτι δεν εχει rapeseed ενω η νεα έχει σωστα?
αν ειναι ετσι τοτε αλλαζει λοιπον και το περιεχομενο....

----------


## mitsman

Και η παλια ειχε ρουπσεν!!!
Ολες οι τροφες της versele εχουν εκτος απο μια που ολοκληρη η ονομασια της ειναι ετσι...
without rapeseed!!!!
Ολες οι αλλες, ΟΛΕΣ, εχουν ρουπσεν!!!
παντα ειχαν!!!

----------


## aft3rgl0w

α οκ αλλαζει το θεμα...γιατι ειδα στα συστατικα οτι δεν το γραφει οποτε και υπεθεσα οτι δεν έχει....
οκ thanks για τη κατατόπιση.....θα ψαχτώ και πάλι  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Βασικα δεν ειναι οτι δεν το γραφει στα συστατικα της...ειναι οτι δεν γραφει συστατικα καθολου!!!

----------


## aft3rgl0w

ναι ελα ντε.....ελπιζω παρολαυτα να μην ειναι απατη η τροφη μιας και καλα λογια ακου απο εδω μεσα για τη συγκεκριμένη.

----------


## jk21

η prestige canaries  premium  http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...n=203&pro=5055  ειναι μια και η αναλυτικη συσταση της υπαρχει στο λινκ για το 20κιλο .εχει 10 % ρουπσεν σε  μιγμα που το 90 % ειναι σποροι ενω το αλλο δεκα ειναι τα λεγομενα vam pellets  8% και τριμμενα οστρακα 2% 

αν θες ντε και καλα να παρεις αυτο το μιγμα (που ηδη ειναι ακριβουτσικο ) αλλα θες να μειωσεις το ρουπσεν τοτε αγορασε στο κιλο αυτης της τροφης αλλα 750gr  καναρινοσπορο και 250 περιλλα και προσθεσε τα .θα ανεβασεις την περιλλα αρκετα γυρω στο 12-14 % (εχει 2% και το αρχικο ) και θα μειωσεις το ρουπσεν στο 5%

υπαρχουν βεβαια εναλλακτικες λυσεις αν η επιλογη σου ειναι μιγμα χωρις ρουπσεν οι οποιες εχουν αναφερθει νωριτερα 

βεβαια μην ξεχνας οτι περιλλα θα βρεις σχεδον με κανενα 8αρι το κιλο την φθηνοτερη  και δεν ξερω αν σε συμφερει να παρεις ξεχωρη οταν μπορεις σε καποια μιγματα να την βρεις σε επαρκεια

----------


## mgerom

Μιας και γίνεται αναφορά σ' αυτό θα ήθελα να πώ οτι το μείγμα αυτό, έχει φτιαχτεί για να καλύπτει όλες τις διατροφικές ανάγκες ενός καναρινιού.
Εχει στόχο τις μεγάλες εκτροφές. Θέλει να μην υπάρχουν προβλήματα με αδύνατα πουλιά και να μειώσει στο ελάχιστο τον χρόνο απασχόλησης.
Το σκεπτικό τους ήταν. Στο κλουβί μόνον -νερο και μειγμα- αλλά ταυτόχρονα, παχιά πουλιά .  
Ετσι έβαλαν μέσα απο σπόρους μέχρι βιταμίνες και απο αμινοξέα μέχρι ιχνοστοιχία. Τα παντα.
Τώρα, να δώσει κανείς τα επιπλέον χρήματα που απαιτούνται για αυτά που προσφέρει η τροφή και μετά να αρχίσει να την αλλοιώνει με διάφορες προσθήκες ;;;
Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να πάει κάποιος σ' αυτήν την διατροφή, όταν υπάρχουν μείγματα σαν της cede της witte mollen της  manitoba της vadigran της beyers αλλά και της verselle laga κ.λ.π  που είναι μόνον σπόροι.

----------


## mitsman

κ.Μακη, εσεις προσωπικα εμπιστευεστε τα προσθετα αυτα που βαζουν, τα δηθε φρουτα-βιταμινες-αμινοξεα-ιχνοστοιχεια??
Γιατι εγω προσωπικα δεν τα εμπιστευομαι με μια και μονο λογικη, εδω δεν σκεφτονται τι προσφερουν στους ανθρωπους, τα καναρινακια θα σκεφτουν???
Δηλαδη δεν ειναι πιο ορθο να παρουμε ενα μειγμα που να εχει τους απαραιτητους σπορους και απο εκει και περα προσθετες βιταμινες, ιχνοστοιχεια, πρωτεινες κλπ. να προσφερονται απο εμας σε συγκεκριμενες ποσοτητες και συχνοτητα???

----------


## ninos

για να βοηθήσω και εγώ τον φίλο, περιγράφω την δική μου περίπτωση, οταν έψαχνα για το κατάλληλο μείγμα. 

Διαβάζοντας όλα αυτά περί vam κλπ, αποφάσισα και τελικά αγόρασα ενα απλό μείγμα χωρίς φρούτα, βιταμίνες  κτλ. Όλα αυτα τα vam που αναφέρονται, του τα δίνω εγώ, με φρέσκα φρούτα, λαχανικά και διάφορα άλλα καλούδια που μας δίνει η φύση.  για τον λόγο ότι δεν θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ το πουλάκι χωρίς να του παρέχω φρέσκα λαχανικά και φρούτα και αφού έτσι και αλλιώς θα του τα παρέχω, τότε γιατί να πάρω μια τροφή που να περιέχει όλα αυτά αποξηραμένα ??

Όπως σωστά αναφέρει ο κύριος Μάκης, εάν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, οι τροφές αυτές  απευθύνονται σε μεγάλες εκτροφές, είτε εκεί που δεν υπάρχει άφθονος χρόνος απασχόλησης με τα πουλιά. 

Φυσικά εγω είμαι αρκετά νέος στο χώρο των πτηνών, με εμπειρίες που μετριούνται μονο στα δάχτυλα μιας παλάμης, ίσως και λιγότερο, οπότε αυτή είναι απλά μια ενέργεια  που ακολούθησα εγώ για το δικό μου καναρίνακι.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

> Για το μιγμα της verse δεν ξερω αλλα απο αυτα εδω 
> http://<a href="http://www.greekbird...E%BF%CF%82</a>
> 
> ξερω να σου πω που θα βρεις σε μικρες ποσοτητες το μιγμα της manitoba ,το αλλο που λεει <<βασικο χωρις ρουπσεν >>  αλλα επισης και αυτο που παιρνω εγω της slaats .το τελευταιο το βρικεις σε σακι μεγαλο ή χυμα αλλα με μεγαλη καταναλωση ,προστατευμενο  και σε οικονομικοτατη τιμη .μου λες αν ενδιαφερεσαι για καποιο ή σου στελνω με πμ προσβαση για ολα αν δεν εχεις εσυ επιλογη .τα θεωρω ολα εξισου καλα  .εκεινο που λεει <<βασικο χωρις ρουπσεν >> δεν εχει πολυ περιλλα αλλα εχει ποικιλια αμυλουχων σε σχεση με τα αλλα και με μικρη προσθηκη καναρινοσπορου και περιλλα επιπλεον ειναι οκ .της verse και να το βρεις θα ειναι πανακριβο


Αυτο το μειγμα της slaats θα μπορουσε να χρησιμοποιηθει και για lovebirds? Εστω σαν δευτερη τροφη για ποικιλια???

----------


## jk21

εχει καναρινοσπορο ,περιλλα ,λιναροσπορο ,νιζερ ,κανναβουρι κυριως (ισως μου διαφευγει καποιος σπορος)  .δεν γνωριζω την διατροφη των lovebirds αλλα νομιζω εχει αρκετα ηδη milllet  σε κυρια βαση .παντως νομιζω ,οτι και να τους τρωνε σαν εξτρα σπορους ποτε ποτε ,ειναι λιγο λιπαρο μιγμα για αυτα .οποτε πρεπει να αυξανεται και το ποσοστο millet λιγο για εκεινες τις μερες .θεωρω παντως στην πτεροροια αλλα και στην αναπτυξη των νεοσσων  ,αν τον προτιμουν ,τον σπορο περιλλα πληρως απαραιτητο

----------


## aTomGR

Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχω περάσει σχεδόν από όλες τις μάρκες και έχω δώσει στα πουλιά μου ότι μπορεί κανείς να φανταστεί.
Έχω καταλήξει στο ότι τόσο οι εταιρείες όσο και διάφοροι παρελκόμενοι μας γεμίζουν το κεφάλι με διάφορα κόλπα που στην ουσία δεν στηρίζονται πουθενά. Γενικώς μελέτες για τα καναρίνια είναι λίγες και εστιασμένες.
Αν διαβάσει κανείς βιβλία παλαιών εκτροφέων κάνανε απλή διατροφή και το μόνο που έβαζαν μέσα σα πρόσθετο ήταν μουρουνόλαδο.
Έτσι φτάσανε σε μας τα καναρίνια. Οπότε θεωρώ ότι μάλλον σωστή πρέπει να ήταν η αντιμετώπισή τους.
Μπορούμε να καθόμαστε να μιλάμε ώρες για το τι είναι καλύτερο και τι όχι. Και μακρυγορώντας να πάμε στη συζήτηση σε ποιά ράτσα αναφερόμαστε και για ποια εποχή. Αν δε η κουβέντα πάει στα πρόσθετα εκεί θα χαθεί ή μπάλα. Θυμάμαι για παράδειγμα στο τελευταίο σεμινάριο του Todisco στην Αθήνα που μας συζήτησε μια μελέτη για το ασβέστιο που βγάζει off όλα όσα κυκλοφορούν στο δίκτυο και στη προφορική παράδοση των πουλάδων.
Η πλήρως ισορροπημένη διατροφή τι σημαίνει? Εγώ κάθομαι εδώ και γράφω για τροφές ενώ τρώω σουβλάκια και πίνω μπύρες  :Happy: 
Αν κάποιος έχει 1 2 πουλάκια δεν τίθεται ζήτημα να κάτσει να κάνει διατριβή, ένα καλό μείγμα σπόρων και μια καλή αυγοτροφή ( το αυγό δεν το προτιμώ)  θα τον βγάλουν μια χαρά. Κάνα μήλο κάνα καρότο. Μαζεμένα πράγματα. Σε αυτόν πιο πολύ θα συνιστούσα να αγοράσει καλά πουλάκια και να τα έχει καθαρά με φρέσκο νεράκι σε μεγάλο ωραίο κλουβάκι, να βλέπουν πότε πότε τον ήλιο και να το πιάνει μια φορά στο τόσο να το τσεκάρει, αν είναι παχύ ή όχι. Αν είναι πεσμένο κάποια εποχή όπως στη πτερόρροια μπορεί να χρειαστεί και λίγη βοήθεια παραπάνω. 
Αν κάποιος πάει για εκτροφή εκεί αλλάζουν τα πράγματα και τα κόστη μπορεί να εκτιναχτούν αν δεν είναι προσεκτικός. Επίσης σε αυτή τη περίπτωση αναγκαστικά μπλέκει με πουλάδες και κει αλλάζουν όλα. Μιλάμε πάντα για εκτροφή που θα βγάλει πουλιά άξια όχι 15 ευρώ η κατοστάδα πάρε να 'χεις.
Τα Vam pam pellets και όλα αυτά τα ωραία που βάζουν στους σπόρους εμένα δε μου έκατσαν ποτέ καλά. Και γω τα χρησιμοποίησα κάποια στιγμή και είδα ότι κάποια πουλιά δεν μπορούν να τα χωνέψουν καλά και τα έκοψα.
Και τα πρόσθετα με μέτρο. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι οι αυγοτροφές είναι ήδη και λιπαρές και τουρμπισμένες με διάφορα πρόσθετα, οπότε κάντε τις πράξεις.
Για Homemade συνταγές πάλι δεν ξέρω τίποτα μιας που δε ξέρω ούτε να μαγειρεύω ούτε έχω και το χρόνο.

----------

